# 3 species of unicorns



## yen_saw (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes is me and my uncorns again  Here is a pic of three "unicorns" species together.... wanna make a "wild guess" what they are, should be easy  







The answer is (Scroll down)

3rd instar _Phyllovates Chlorophaea_, 4th instar _Pseudovates Arizonae_, and 5th instar _Zoolea sp _(From right to left...... no no it is really from left to right :lol: )

Now here is another one, guess no problem identify them now eh?


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 11, 2007)

Stop doing this to me!

It is my dream to have a unicorn mantis! Or at least E. Pennata or Gongylodes!

I envy you...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 11, 2007)

From _Trains, Planes &amp; Automobiles,_ John Candy says it best Lovely, Lovely, Lovely! :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 11, 2007)

Kruszakus said:


> It is my dream to have a unicorn mantis! Or at least E. Pennata or Gongylodes!


I believed _Ph. Chlorophaea _is available in Europe, where are you from?



hibiscusmile said:


> From _Trains, Planes &amp; Automobiles,_ John Candy says it best Lovely, Lovely, Lovely! :lol:


Watched that movie before, love it!! RIP John Candy.......


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 11, 2007)

They all look the same to me.


----------



## joossa (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice pictures indeed!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks joossa! the pic isn't very nice but these cool looking unicorns sure made the pic nicer  



OGIGA said:


> They all look the same to me.


Too bad i don't have them together as hatchling, it looks as good as triplet!! :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, Ph. Chlorophaea is already available in Europe - I'm from Poland, my friend has an ooth, but nothing hatched so far - If it does, I'll buy it.

Zoolea is available too! But the price is around 12-15 euro, for 2-3 instar! And through the internet - I like deals face-to-face - you just never know what will happen with the package - and on top of that, the "no refunds policy" discouraged me enough...


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 11, 2007)

rub it in our faces yen you know you want to!  congrats!!! Beautiful mantids! I never really saw the beauty in those til recently... idk why...


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 12, 2007)

A photo of a living specimen of any one of those species would have been a miracle unto itself, even just a few years ago. To see them all together truly makes that one of the most AMAZING insect photos I've ever seen!

Keep up the great work!

Peter


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 16, 2007)

buddhistsoldier88 said:


> rub it in our faces yen you know you want to!  congrats!!! Beautiful mantids! I never really saw the beauty in those til recently... idk why...


Thanks Adam  



Peter said:


> A photo of a living specimen of any one of those species would have been a miracle unto itself, even just a few years ago. To see them all together truly makes that one of the most AMAZING insect photos I've ever seen!Keep up the great work!
> 
> Peter


Thanks Peter! well, you know better than me that just few years ago, there were only few breeders existed in the USA and loads of people have no idea what a praying mantis is!! but thanks to pioneer like you we have more breeders now and therefore more chances experiencing new species.


----------

